# Help setting up an UP in line attomiser please



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Hi There

I am just setting up a CO2 system, Fire extinguisher, bubble counter and then to an in line UP Aqua in line attomiser (the type with the single ceramic part)

Does anyone have any experience on how to set these up correctly? I have scoured the net and kind find any instruction manual - i bought mine of e-bay.

One query i have is should the clear round Bowl?! type thing be full of water? mine is not, it does have a little bit of water in the bottom but it is not full, should it be?

It is working, but not as i expected, at present just for trial purposes the CO2 is going in at a rate of about 3-4 drops per second, but the return into the tank bubbles can be seen going into the tank, but large bubbles just floating back to the surface of the tank. I was expecting a smoke of CO2 but perhaps i was kidding myself?!

Does this sound right to you? 

If anyone could give me some advice or point me towards some instruction on how to set this up correctly i would be very grateful, thanks in advance for any help.

Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi Markl
To run a UP atomiser properly you have to have a working pressure of 1.7bar and above.
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Hoogie, thanks for the advice, 

But i dont really understand, how do i increase the pressure?

I have a two guage regulator, but in all honesty i dont really understand the guages, can i not use the atomiser on my system?

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

HI 
Depends if the regulator is working pressure adjustable....what make model is it :?: 
Do have a link or can you post a picture.
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Here is the one, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0811510549

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi Markl
I dont think this regulator is adjustable.
Maybe someone can confirm that.
Most of the non adjustable regulators are set at 1.5bar.
This is enough to run a glass diffuser, but not a UP in-line atomiser as this needs about 1,7bar and above.
Have you tried opening the needle valve completely.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi Markl
At initial start up the atomiser will have water inside the chamber...this will be forced out when the atomiser starts to run.
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

I have established (99% sure) that my regulator is not the type that i can adjust the working pressure on, therefore i need to change my plans.

Could you please advise me on the next best way of difusing CO2 into the water on a Fire Extingusher set up looking at things, i think i may be limmitted to a glass diffuser am i right?

And it this is the case would you have this set up so that it goes into the outlet of the external canister filter?

Are glass diffusers much the same or anything i need to look at, i dont want to buy the wrong this again!

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi 
Yes it can be frustrating at times, when you don't have the full information available to keep you on the right track.
This diffuser is available in fact i have just ordered one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281018843225? ... 1439.l2649
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Thanks for all your help Hoogie, live and learn!

That dissuser is a simular type of set up i guess, in line with a ceramic plate.

Is there any advantage on this type over the glass ones that actually sit in the tank?

Only thing that puts me off the one that you have suggested is that its from America and the amount of time it will take to get here!

Thanks again,


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Yes it can be frustrating at times, when you don't have the full information available to keep you on the right track.
> This diffuser is available in fact i have just ordered one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281018843225? ... 1439.l2649
> hoggie



I think there is advantages and disadvantages to this diffuser.
+ I think it will be easier to clean....use household bleach.
+ You don't need a bubble counter.
+ It is visibly easier to monitor the Co2.
+ Its not in the aquarium.
+ Will run on a 1.5bar regulator.
Minus
- Doesn't diffuse the Co2 as efficiently as the UP atomiser.
- Could be broken.
- Could be tricky trying to remove for cleaning.
  Could be more but cant think of any at the moment.
Cheers


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2012)

How big is your tank to start with?


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

My tank is 118 UK Gallons. 

i can see a problem could be a problem for me as i believe i only have 1 bar pressure, 

I am figuring i have brought the wrong regulator but to change it isnt really an option now.

Do you think i am better off just going for the stand in tank glass diffuser for now, what pressure to they require to work?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi
Posted from Hong Kong will take about 10 days to arrive.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

You should be able to run a glass diffuser okay.
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2012)

That is a seriously big tank then! a single glass diffuser may struggle unless you have very good flow & a big filter.
It would help to know more about the tank & set up.


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Foxfish

It is a big tank, it is brand new set up, the missus wanted a tank as a room diverder and i thought a planted tank would be nice, but it's ended up being an expensive room divider!
 The set up is a follows, but i would be using all the lighting to begin with, will only start with 2 tubes and build up.
Any further advice would be gratelly appreciated!

Tank is 72" x 24" x 18" - 118 Gallons - 537 Litres
Lighting is 3 X 54 Watt Cool White 840 and 3 X 54 Watt Skywhite
6 X Juwel T5 Reflectors
2 x 300w Heaters
Filtration is - 2000ltr ph - All ponds external filter, 1200ltr ph Aqua One and a 1600ltr per hour internal circulation pump.
Fire extingusher CO2 setup.
Substrate - 50kg - 2-3mm Black quartz gravel.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Hi Makl
As Foxfish says that is a huge tank.
I know you don't want to hear this but i would bit the bullet and purchase a new adjustable regulator....and get that UP atomiser running.
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

I know what your saying, but you know what, at the moment i think i am going to have to go for a cheaper option, at the moment its costing me more money than i can earn to keep up with it!


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Do you have the plants in yet?


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

No not yet, only filled today


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

You could use a reactor http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CO2-Reactor-A ... 4ceb787dfb
I dont have any insight on these but that could be a option.
You could also supplement with Liquid carbon.
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2012)

A glass diffuser under the internal circulation pump might do it?
The problem is that you will need a very good way to get the Co2 into every corner & compromising will probably just cause more frustration in the long run.
You could try introducing the gas straight into the external filter inlet, this way it wont cost you any more money but, I don't know if this will work as the amount of gas required on such a big tank might build up inside the filter.
A DIY reactor is worth revising but as hogan points out you could just buy a new reg & sell the one you have.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

Another reactor :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TMC-TROPIC-MA ... 2eb9a2c68e
£20.00
Also this  :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOYU-Aquarium ... 2a1f2889c9
£9.00
hoggie


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

Thanks Both, 
i think i need to read up on thereactors a bit more.

One good thing that i do have if i went the glass diffuser option it that my two external filter inlets are together, then on the returns one is at one end of the tank and one at the other(one spray bar, one normal return), so if i diffused the CO2 under these two filter inlets the returned CO2 would go to either end of the tank.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## GHNelson (11 Nov 2012)

If your going to purchase a glass diffuser i would purchase a large bowl type so you can get the maximum bubbles to rise into the inlet pipes.
 :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flo-Large-Gla ... 46071a1057
hoggie


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Nov 2012)

I've got a used one of these:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-aqu ... -4392.html

You can have it for £7.50 posted.
Writing has come off due to use, think the carbonic acid has an effect on it.


----------



## markl (11 Nov 2012)

I litterly just ordered the one above from tankscape before seeing your post, 

Thanks for the offer though

Mark


----------



## wisiu (14 Nov 2012)

markl said:
			
		

> Hi There
> 
> I am just setting up a CO2 system, Fire extinguisher, bubble counter and then to an in line UP Aqua in line attomiser (the type with the single ceramic part)
> 
> ...



Hello Mark

I don't think the pressure is the problem as you said that CO2 is going at rate 3-4s, if your pressure was too low then the CO2 wouldn't run at all, In my opinion there must be something wrong as you wouldn't get any bubbles big or small if your pressure was too low. Maybe yourt atomiser is broken?


----------



## GHNelson (14 Nov 2012)

Hi
There is a possibility that you have lack of flow from your filter...you should check your in-pipe/tube for obstructions.
hoggie


----------

